# Articolo davanti ad aggettivo superlativo



## francalien

Se al grado positivo l'articolo determinativo è *gli *intellettuali, al grado comparativo, in particolare quello di superlativo assoluto, l'articolo sarà sempre lo stesso oppure no? È *gli* più intellettuali o *i* più intellettuali? 

Il dubbio mi è sorto ascoltando una canzone che diceva proprio "I più intellettuali"


----------



## ohbice

Anche il singolare cambia, *il *più intellettuale invece di l'intellettuale (che poi sarebbe *lo* intellettuale).
Quindi confermo che* i* più intellettuali è ok.
Ciao
p


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Francalien 

Sono d'accordo con Ohbice (ciao, P! ).

Si dice "_*i *_più intellettuali": tra l'articolo "gli" e "intellettuali" hai interposto l'avverbio "più" e, conseguentemente, l'articolo da usare diventa "i" (Dal Treccani: "_gli" _si usa  davanti a parole plurali che cominciano con _i_ o _j_ + vocale (pronunciate, cioè, come semiconsonanti), con _gn,_ con _s_ + consonante, con _sc_ (_sci_), con _x_,_ y_,_ z_ e con i gruppi _pn_ e _ps.). _

"I più intellettuali" è un superlativo relativo.


----------



## francalien

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Francalien
> 
> Sono d'accordo con Ohbice (ciao, P! ).
> 
> Si dice "_*i *_più intellettuali": tra l'articolo "gli" e "intellettuali" hai interposto l'avverbio "più" e, conseguentemente, l'articolo da usare diventa "i" (Dal Treccani: "_gli" _si usa  davanti a parole plurali che cominciano con _i_ o _j_ + vocale (pronunciate, cioè, come semiconsonanti), con _gn,_ con _s_ + consonante, con _sc_ (_sci_), con _x_,_ y_,_ z_ e con i gruppi _pn_ e _ps.). _
> 
> "I più intellettuali" è un superlativo relativo.



Si tratta di superlativo relativo anche se non segue nessun complemento partitivo?


----------



## ohbice

Boh, non so. Forse il superlativo assoluto è "i massimi intellettuali".
Però lasciamo che intervenga Anja.
Ciao
p


----------



## Anja.Ann

Francalien,  

Questo link può essere utile: "Il superlativo ..."


----------



## francisgranada

francalien said:


> Si tratta di superlativo relativo anche se non segue nessun complemento partitivo?


Sì, come anche il comparativo rimane comparativo anche se nella frase non segue esplicitamente niente da comparare, p.e. _Francesco è bello. Sì, ma Anna è più bella._

Il superlativo assoluto di _intellettuale _è _intellettualissimo_.


----------



## francalien

francisgranada said:


> Sì, come anche il comparativo rimane comparativo anche se nella frase non segue esplicitamente niente da comparare, p.e. _Francesco è bello. Sì, ma Anna è più bella._
> 
> Il superlativo assoluto di _intellettuale _è _intellettualissimo_.




E se fosse:"Sì,ma Anna è *la* più bella"?



Anja.Ann said:


> Francalien,
> 
> Questo link può essere utile: "Il superlativo ..."


Va bene... Ho trovato i chiarimenti di cui necessitavo. Grazie mille


----------



## francisgranada

francalien said:


> E se fosse:"Sì,ma Anna è *la* più bella"?


In questo caso sarebbe un superlativo relativo, cioè l'espressione "la più bella" _a priori_ suppone l'esistenza di altre donne tra cui Anna è la più bella, per cui _relativo_. "Anna è bellissima" invece significa che lei è _molto bella_, indipendentemente dalle altre, per cui superlativo _assoluto_.


----------



## ohbice

Anja.Ann said:


> Francalien,
> Questo link può essere utile: "Il superlativo ..."


E anche a Francis: *intellettualissimo*? Mi aspetto che la frase che contiene_ i più intellettuali _citata in o.p. sia del tipo: "I più dinamici l'ameranno per le strutture sportive di primo livello, i più intellettuali per le occasioni offerte in termini di storia e cultura". A proposito, francalien, perché non hai postato una frase di senso compiuto, come da regolamento?
Va be' dicevo: se la frase fosse del tipo che ho scritto, "gli intellettualissimi" proprio non mi sembrerebbe un suggerimento valido...
Anche se qui rischiamo di andare o.t.
Ciao
p


----------



## francisgranada

ohbice said:


> E anche a Francis: *intellettualissimo*? ....


Ciao P! Hai ragione nel senso che "intellettuale" non è un termine "ideale" per dimostrare la gradazione dell'aggettivo, ma formalmente il superlativo assoluto è _intellettualissimo_, anche se raramente lo useremmo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

_Intellettuale_ è usato più comunemente come sostantivo che come aggettivo in italiano quindi è un esempio infelice se inteso come aggettivo.


----------



## ohbice

francalien said:


> Si tratta di superlativo relativo anche se non segue nessun complemento partitivo?


Se il testo è questo: "Su dammi un bacio e saremo i più intellettuali di questa serata", mi sembra che l'elemento di comparazione (sottointeso) siano le altre persone presenti alla serata.
Ciao
p


----------



## francisgranada

Avrei una domanda per curiosità, sperando di non essere troppo OT. Visto che l'autore della domanda originale è di lingua madre italiana, vorrei chiedervi se esistono delle regioni in Italia dove per qualche motivo si usa (o prevale)  l'articolo "gl" anche nei casi in cui  lo standard è "i"? (non parlo dei dialetti, ovviamente)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> Avrei una domanda per curiosità, sperando di non essere troppo OT. Visto che l'autore della domanda originale è di lingua madre italiana, vorrei chiedervi se esistono delle regioni in Italia dove per qualche motivo si usa (o prevale)  l'articolo "gl" anche nei casi in cui  lo standard è "i"? (non parlo dei dialetti, ovviamente)


Le regole grammaticali di una lingua non possono cambiare da regione a regione.


----------



## francalien

ohbice said:


> Se il testo è questo: "Su dammi un bacio e saremo i più intellettuali di questa serata", mi sembra che l'elemento di comparazione (sottointeso) siano le altre persone presenti alla serata.
> Ciao
> p


Sì, era questa la canzone..


----------

